
On Suing the Times - jbegley
https://medium.com/@lessig/on-suing-the-times-9f66f3dd9063
======
tptacek
This thread, by Joshua Benton at the Harvard Nieman Lab, eviscerates Lessig's
claims.

[https://twitter.com/jbenton/status/1216772015383707658](https://twitter.com/jbenton/status/1216772015383707658)

